# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Сад, школа, кружки и не только от Barguzenok

## Barguzenok

Открою ка я свою тему! За годы накопилось много видео материала. Отчёты о выступлениях моих детей, мероприятия в которых они были зрителями или участниками. Танцы, песни, сценки, сказки... Если кому-то это и пригодится, то скорее всего, только как вдохновительный материал. Так как ни музыки, ни сценариев, ни любой прочей информации либо не знаю, либо уже не вспомню. Будем считать, что я просто оператор, хотя некоторые номера ставила и репетировала с детьми я сама. Все танцы и сценки несложные и вполне могут использоваться и в саду. Пока потихоньку выложу старый материал. А если буду что-то новое выкладывать, то уже постараюсь побольше дать информации о мероприятии. Заходите в гости! Буду рада, если что-то вас вдохновит...
С чего бы начать? Ну, давайте начнём с позитива :Derisive:  Это наш местный аниматор. Замечательный актёр - Андрей Юнников. На Дне инвалида он развлекал наших деток. Задача детей была - хлопать тогда, когда "рыбка" выпрыгивала из-под "воды"))) Веселью не было предела :Grin:

----------

Antonya (10.05.2017), nezabudka-8s (25.02.2017), raritetca (22.01.2022), Варшава (26.02.2017), Ганина Галина (26.02.2017), Курица (25.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017), Смоляниова2 (25.02.2017), Травка (26.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Ролик со стихами Агнии Львовны делала в... уже и не вспомню каком махровом году. Тогда ни о каком Прошоу, и тем паче АЕ, не было и речи :Grin:  Подруга дала почитать книжку, а к ней прилагался аудио диск с чудеснейшей озвучкой. Мне так понравились картинки, что я не смогла просто отдать книгу :Grin:  Отсканировала картинки, копирнула диск и сделала для своего первенца ролик. Это потом я узнала, что они называются слайд-шоу. Но в то время это была чистой воды собственная выдумка. Интернета ещё не было, но было желание и фантазия. Но не смотря на всё это, все четверо моих детей знают стихи Барто именно благодаря этому ролику. Возможно и вы его уже видели и входите в число трёхсот тысяч просмотревших этот ролик...

----------

ivano (26.02.2017), LINSLI (26.02.2017), lipa29 (26.02.2017), mishel61 (27.02.2017), p.natalka (19.09.2018), SvetaH (26.02.2017), Варшава (26.02.2017), Ганина Галина (26.02.2017), Елена М (25.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Некоторые уже видели конкурсный видео-отчёт

----------

nezabudka-8s (25.02.2017), SvetaH (26.02.2017), Варшава (26.02.2017), Ганина Галина (26.02.2017), Елена М (25.02.2017), Курица (25.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017), Смоляниова2 (25.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Первое выступление дочки в коллективе "Джазок". Танцевала в обоих танцах. В "Валенках" - солировала. 
Хореограф - Барбарыкина Г.В.

----------

nezabudka-8s (25.02.2017), oksi7771 (30.04.2017), SvetaH (26.02.2017), Ганина Галина (26.02.2017), Елена М (25.02.2017), Курица (25.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017), Смоляниова2 (25.02.2017), Травка (26.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Баба Яга на "Дне инвалида" в исполнении Андрея Юнникова.

----------

Ivica (27.02.2017), nezabudka-8s (25.02.2017), ry-bka (28.06.2017), SvetaH (26.02.2017), Ганина Галина (26.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017), Смоляниова2 (25.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Конкурсная работа про наш город. Ещё в начальной школе снимали, силами класса моего старшего сына. Он читает стих и основной объём материала. Снимали быстро, не больше получаса, пока младший спал в коляске.

----------

SvetaH (26.02.2017), Варшава (26.02.2017), Ганина Галина (26.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

В школе каждый год проходит Фестиваль "Дружбы народов". 
Дочкин класс в 2014 году участвовал с номером "Горница"


В этом году они представляли Удмуртию. Я им ставила танец "Тыпыртон". 


А девчонки сами учили песню Бурановских бабушек. Я делала печь :Grin:  Теперь она используется во всех школьных постановках :Grin: 


А для класса моего первоклассника искала Татарскую сказку, ставила для неё танец, репетировала...

----------

mochalova19 (26.02.2017), SvetaH (26.02.2017), Ганина Галина (26.02.2017), Елена М (25.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017), Саби (26.02.2017), Смоляниова2 (03.03.2017), Тамара 379 (26.02.2017), Травка (26.03.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Самого сценария уже не найду, но сказка эта:
Шах-петух (Татарская сказка)
В одном курятнике жил — был петух. Ходит петух по двору, ходит, по всем сторонам оглядывается, за порядком смотрит и важничает. Вскочил петух на ограду и кричит: 
— Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! Я — шах-петух, падишах-петух и хан-петух, и султан-петух! Курочки мои миленькие, чёрненькие, беленькие, пёстренькие, золотенькие, кто на свете красивей всех? Кто на свете храбрее всех? Сбежались все курочки — чернушки, пеструшки, серенькие, беленькие, золотенькие, — обступили своего шаха, великого падишаха, своего светлого хана, могучего султана и запели: 
— Ку-да, ку-да, ку-да, ясный хан, ку-да, ку-да, ку-да, дивный султан, ку-да, ку-да, ку-да, светлый шах, ку-да, ку-да, ку-да, пресветлый падишах, кому-нибудь с тобой равняться! Нет никого на свете храбрее тебя, нет никого на свете умнее тебя, нет никого на свете красивей тебя. 
— Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! — запел ещё громче петух. 
— У кого на свете голос громче львиного? У кого ноги могучие, у кого пёстрое платье? 
— У тебя, наш шах, платье пёстрое; у тебя, падишах, ноги крепкие; у тебя, султан, голос громче львиного, — запели куры. Петух надулся от важности, поднял свой высокий гребень и запел изо всех сил: 
— Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку? Ближе ко мне подходите да громче мне скажите: у кого на голове корона выше всех? Подошли курочки к самой ограде, низко кланяясь важному петуху, запели: 
— У тебя на голове корона, как жар, блестит. Ты наш единый шах, ты наш единственный падишах! А толстый повар подкрался к петуху и схватил его. 
— Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ай, горе! Ай, беда ! 
— Куд-ку-да! Ку-да, ку-да? — закричали куры. Поймал повар могучего падишаха за правую ногу, зарезал повар великого шаха острым ножом, ощипал повар со светлого хана пёстрое платье, сварил повар из непобедимого султана вкусный суп. А люди едят да похваливают: 
— Ай да вкусный петух! Ай да жирный петух! 
Куры выходили и танцевали под это https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JdoL/1MMzy4myJ

----------

mochalova19 (26.02.2017), Саби (26.02.2017), Травка (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ketvik

*Поздравляю с Открытием Творческой темы!!!! Удачи и ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ!*

----------

Barguzenok (26.02.2017), ry-bka (28.06.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Школьный вокальный коллектив "Каприз". Тренер по вокалу Андреева Л.Б. 
Хава Нагила 


Леди мода

----------

SvetaH (26.02.2017), Варшава (26.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017), Саби (26.02.2017), Травка (26.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Танцевальный коллектив "Джазок". Хореограф Барбарыкина Г.В.
Оливковый ручей


Морской минует


Валенки


Ромео и Джульетта

----------

SvetaH (26.02.2017), Варшава (26.02.2017), Ганина Галина (26.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017), Саби (26.02.2017), Смоляниова2 (03.03.2017), Травка (26.02.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (26.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Всё, что нашла к 9 мая.
Нарезка из постановки на 9 мая от развлекательного центра Огонёк. Директор Жмакина Т.В.


Помолчим. Хореограф Барбарыкина Г.В. ЭКСХ (экспериментальный класс современной хореографии)

----------

larisakoly (26.02.2017), SvetaH (26.02.2017), Zabanka (27.02.2017), Варшава (26.02.2017), Ганина Галина (26.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017), НСА (26.02.2017), Саби (26.02.2017), Смоляниова2 (03.03.2017), Элия Алена (02.03.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (26.02.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> С чего бы начать? Ну, давайте начнём с позитива.


Анна, с открытием своей странички!
Не первая на этом форуме... 
Пусть их будет больше,- страничек с позитивом.
Люблю людей с позитивом. Большому кораблю,- большое плаванье.

----------

Barguzenok (26.02.2017), Саби (26.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

> Анна, с открытием своей странички!


Спасибо, Викторс. И Вам плодотворной работы! И с праздником Вас и всех гостей моей темки! Угощайтесь блинчиками с пылу с жару...

----------

mishel61 (26.02.2017), mochalova19 (26.02.2017), НСА (26.02.2017), Саби (26.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Продолжаем разговор...
В прошлом году делали на выпускной в начальной школе такое видео-поздравление для учительницы. Показали его прямо на торжественной части. Зал был в восторге, учительница - в культурном шоке :Smile3:  Так что берите идею, пользуйте. 100% выстрелит!


В этом году ещё не очень хорошо знаем классного руководителя и на день учителя решили поздравить не конкретно её, а всех учителей в школе. Какой был эффект не знаю. Ролик передала в школу и его показали на ближайшем к празднику педсовете.

----------

Варшава (26.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Танцы...
Посвящение в первоклассники. Брала понравившиеся движения из разных танцев, выстраивала их, как мне надо, нарезала музыку. 
*НАРЕЗКА*


Танец на Выпускном в начальной школе:


Танец мам на Выпускном в начальной школе

----------

mishel61 (20.03.2017), Варшава (27.02.2017), Курица (27.02.2017), любаша 76 (04.04.2017), Смоляниова2 (03.03.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Недавно была на концерте Армянской музыки. Движения простые. Дети, думаю, смогут повторить... Названий и прочих подробностей, естественно, не знаю. Весь текст был на армянском)))

----------

любаша 76 (04.04.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

Второй класс на Фестивале "Дружбы народов России" представлял единство всех народов.
https://youtu.be/nSxhTL4DuZM
Шестой класс представлял народ Коми
https://youtu.be/xuE-JNiE-y8

----------

LINSLI (06.12.2017), Варшава (05.12.2017)

----------


## Aniva

Слушайте, это когда за минуту просмотра, человек поднял настроение! Ах! Если бы такой аниматор был в нашем городе...

----------


## Aniva

Очень хорошо с умом отснято и смонтировано. Видео очень хорошо раскрывает занятие и умение детей. Приятно смотреть, ничего не отвлекает глаз и картинка полная.

----------


## Aniva

Как жаль, что такое замечательное выступление я не увидела раньше. Понравился второй класс. Но зато будет замечательная идея на следующий год ко дню народного единства. Спасибо.

----------

